
Should we fear AI, or just the people who write about it? - forrestbrazeal
http://educationoutrage.blogspot.com/2016/05/should-we-fear-ai-or-just-fear-people.html
======
aurizon
An AI is a made creature, under rules, which it follows. If Hitler had made an
AI, I am sure it would have loved the so called aryan race and killed other.
That reminds me of the Wiley Coyote cartoon when Wiley makes a smart missile.
Written on the side are a few animal names with a dial indicator. Roadrunner,
Fox, Turtle etc, So Wiley dials it to roadrunner, turns it on and presses the
big red button = whoosh (cue chase of RR running from a rocket - which goes to
slow motion and the road runner writes coyote next to the dial and dials the
dial to the written coyote). Off it goes after the hapless coyote and the
inevitable boom and the tattered coyote muttering away...

By this, we do not need to fear research AI, what we do need to fear are the
rule changers. Those who add Arab, Jew, whitey etc to the dial and push the
button.

Can we make race selective viruses after an AI screens and analyzes a data
base of manking and finds a few hit points to dial the virus to??

